# Exécuter un raccourci clavier dans "Raccourcis"



## redsquare (15 Mars 2022)

Bonjour !

Je voudrais créer un enchaînement d'actions grâce à "Raccourcis", de façon automatiser la création d'un document texte contenant ce que je viens de copier et qui se trouve dans le presse-papiers. J'arrive à lui faire ouvrir TextEdit, j'arrive à lui faire récupérer le contenu du presse-papier en vue de le coller, mais entre les deux, il faut qu'il crée un nouveau document dans Textedit, et là, je ne sais pas comment faire. Il faudrait que je puisse lui dire "fais Command+N après avoir ouvert TextEdit", mais comment ?

Pourriez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plaît ?

Bonne fin de journée !


----------

